# The Dust Pumper and Noisy Cricket



## Clark (Sep 24, 2010)

It's no secrete around here, that I've been feeling a little naughty. (shocker)


Of course, I pleasured myself with a new toy.


It is a Luxury item.




DRUM ROLL.....







My new rifled barrel, is also known as 'The Dust Pumper'.



To the right is my old zoom, the Noisy Cricket.


While the Noisy Cricket is fine at 50ft. (one of my favorites, 'free chase' of course),




The Dust Pumper has greater range.
The first shot is hand held.
The tripod legs were buckling, and I was sneezing.
Last night was day after harvest.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 24, 2010)

Great pics! Love the Moon and very nice toy!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2010)

You can shoot my plants from your house now!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 24, 2010)

Wowser! Nice purchase! Awesome pics!


----------



## etex (Sep 24, 2010)

Great buy!! You take awesome pics!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2010)

oh man, safari has this glitch where almost none of large pictures ever finishes loading! (grrr) if I want to see these I have to open up camino and paste the address in... btw I have to do the same thing when I upload large pictures of my own (reload doesn't work, just repeats the same thing)

although, I did see the 'dust pumper', and it looks pretty nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2010)

Clark, that a a beautiful lens -- and an excellent moon shot. I'm looking forward to seeing more photos with this lens.



cnycharles said:


> oh man, safari has this glitch where almost none of large pictures ever finishes loading! (grrr) if I want to see these I have to open up camino and paste the address in... btw I have to do the same thing when I upload large pictures of my own (reload doesn't work, just repeats the same thing)


Charles, do you have the latest version of Safari? I have no problems loading big files either on my laptop or on my desktop.


----------



## Hera (Sep 24, 2010)

Talk about an upgrade!! Nice shots.


----------



## Candace (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm jealous!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Charles, do you have the latest version of Safari? I have no problems loading big files either on my laptop or on my desktop.



I have os x 1.4 (tiger), so the newest version won't work on my computer (have 4.1.2)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm crazy for that moon shot. Spectacular!! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you. 

If anybody wants to hookup for some birding, I'll be bayside(sun at back) at Sandy Hook around 6am Sat. 
After, stopping at Matawan Creek/Keyport on way home. Have aquired some desirable permision to trespass at will..


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG, my EF 70-200 1:4 L IS USM looks very shabby compared to this one  !!!! And cool pics :clap:!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Sep 25, 2010)

i find that hard to believe...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2010)

IMPRESSIVE ...... might even be big enough for Eric!


----------



## Clark (Sep 26, 2010)

Sometimes I think he dropped his camera, or it got knocked around in his backpack. Thanks.

Sun up on oceanside of Sandy Hook, NJ.
Using Photo Shop Elements 6, I applied 20% smartfix(on the enhance dropdown).
That is an airliner, the spot below in in every shot, same place. 
If you use zoom at 150%, you can tell which end is the tail.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, but OUCH, that must have set you back a paycheck or two! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> IMPRESSIVE ...... might even be big enough for Eric!



Moi!?  
Just wait until you see the photos I'm assembling!


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OUCH, that must have set you back a paycheck or two!



In a round about way yes. But it was financed by selling other hobby items that lost their luster. The regulations and fees associated with hunting and fishing vs. the quality of the experience, is a bit lopsided of late.

There is no closed season with my Canon. And I can shoot all I want w/o a license or permit. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, I'm keeping my Orvis rod. Might need to fish after the Apocolypse!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool airliner/sun shot! :drool: Way cool!



NYEric said:


> Sorry, I'm keeping my Orvis rod. Might need to fish after the Apocolypse!



That will be when... December 21st, 2012? 
Sigh. I suppose now I must go ahead and make plans for that date involving a cabin in the woods, an Evil Eye Charm, a rifle and a shotgun, countless rounds of ammunition, Holy Water, a compass, Blanky, dental floss, matches, a boatload of toilet paper, cases of Tums, an inflatable raft, insulated Holy underwear, enough soap to last two lifetimes, six self-generating flashlights, three hundred fifths of Tito's Handmade Vodka, black peppercorns, duct tape, immodium, aspirin, some capers and some coffee beans, toenail clippers, a can of mace, a gold Star of David, some insect repellant and my battery operated electric gridded fly swatter, a semi truck full of batteries, hermetically sealed grain sacks filled with barley, a piano, four hundred or more unread but interesting books, bundles of garlic bulbs, a silver cross, two thousand or more candles, dried lemon peel, powdered lemon juice, a closet full of jeans and sweaters, tea bags, a waterwell equipped with a hand pump, countless cans of sweetened condensed milk, dried egg product and a picture of my mum.

Northward Ho!

Oh wait, I almost forgot the 2 tons of salt, 1 ton of sugar and half ton of Splenda.

And Q-tips.
:wink:

I wonder who was on that plane...​


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 27, 2010)

```
That will be when... December 21st, 2012?
```

Could be sooner than you think :evil:.

http://ebiblefellowship.com/may21/index.html

Susan


----------



## nikv (Sep 27, 2010)

So Lanmark, you're going only with the minimum requirements? Wouldn't you also need a few dozen jars of olives and a case of vermouth?


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2010)

Allow me to add the wildlife.

Someone put PETA on speed dial...

http://thegallyblog.com/2010/09/ine...o-wants-attention-the-ultimate-photo-gallery/


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

Bad boy! Ines is a serious jounalist!


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 28, 2010)

May 21st 2011 could be a great day to take up some serious sinning starting quite early in the morning, Susan. :evil:

I'll take the olives to nosh on as I watch the spectacle unfold, nikv, but I'll pass up on that nasty vermouth.  Vodka, salty snacks and sunglasses will suffice. A lemon to suck on might be nice, too, halfway through the day. Nothing refreshes the muscles of an uncontrollable grin like a transient puckerface can do. I'll slip some Klonopin into the PETA leadership's mid-morning organic tea break, Clark, then herd the lot of them, glassy-eyed, onto a jetliner they can use to fly Mother Nature's silver seed to its new home in the sun. Ines can take a one day break from her serious journalistic duties, Eric, and put her considerable skills to use grilling steaks for the Judgement Day no one will ever be able to forget. The boys from Los Angeles Galaxy will sizzle like shrimp on the barbie as Evangeline Lily finally finds herself and Lindsay Lohan stops telling lies for just one day. Hell will begin to freeze over as heaven erupts in multicolored flames of unholy glory. Oh. what a beautiful sight it will be to behold! I can hear the people singing now, "Mine eyes have seen the glory of the coming of the..."

I hope Clark gets some fantastic shots of all the action which will take place that day and finds the time to post the photos here on the day after it all goes down. Posterity will be interested and impressed, no doubt.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

:evil: Sounds like a plan!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2010)

:clap: :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: :clap:


----------



## Shiva (Sep 28, 2010)

That is an airliner, the spot below in in every shot, same place. 
If you use zoom at 150%, you can tell which end is the tail.

Clark! Do you mean on every shot or every shot of the sun ?  If the answer is the latter, it could be a sunspot.


----------



## Clark (Sep 28, 2010)

Michel- the latter, every shot of the sun. Didn't notice it when shooting though.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that sunspot, too, and wondered if that's what it really was. Cool capture! That just makes your photograph even better! :clap:


----------



## Clark (Jan 20, 2011)

Not often seen on the forum.
Some Harlequin Ducks we viewed in Yellowstone NP years ago.
There are about 50 in the park.
Used the noisy cricket here.








Recently at Barnegat Lighthouse State Park, NJ.
This guy is a chick magnet. His doo is perfect.
Dustpumper wide open.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2011)

nice pic! did you ever post pictures of eagles from the dam, by the way? sorry if I wasn't paying attention...


----------



## Clark (Jan 20, 2011)

Charles- I hijacked my own thread-
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17967&page=2
Thank you.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 20, 2011)

Great pics Clark. Thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2011)

Clark said:


> Charles- I hijacked my own thread-
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17967&page=2
> Thank you.



great! so you did get a nice pic of the eagle and the fish

duck is nice, too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2011)

That is quite a Mohawk!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, this is the best picture on this forum yet. You can almost feel the feathers. Awestruck.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to wear my hair, when I had more , in that style. Its called the "Pato Bravo"!!!


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Hera (Jan 22, 2011)

I could reach out and touch that duck!!!!!!!

Too cool!


----------



## Ray (Jan 22, 2011)

....suffering from "lens envy".


----------

